# Is the blood of Christ eternally atoning?



## Tirian (Oct 12, 2013)

The atoning work of Christ deals with the penalty of our sin. Once we are all glorified and sin no more, is the atoning nature of Christ's work on the cross dealt with? Will we eternally praise God for the atoning work of Christ? (trying to get my head around whether the atoning has a lifetime but an eternal effect)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 12, 2013)

It is called the Everlasting Covenant.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 12, 2013)

We will eternally remember His infinite love for us, as manifested in His death on the cross.
In the cross of Christ I glory,
Towering o’er the wrecks of time;
All the light of sacred story
Gathers round its head sublime.

​-John Bowring​


----------



## earl40 (Oct 12, 2013)

Of course we will always appreciate His work on the cross (more so in eternity) that was done for us, though His intersession to The Father will end our appreciation for that work shall never end. So all aspects of the work of Jesus towards sinners will effect us forever, though they are done.


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 12, 2013)

It is the "blood of God".



> Take heed therefore unto yourselves, and to all the flock, over the which the Holy Ghost hath made you overseers, to feed the church of God, which he hath purchased with his own blood. (Acts 20:28)


----------



## bookslover (Oct 12, 2013)

Blood = death, of course. There's nothing atoning about Christ's physical blood. It is His death that saves us from our sins. Just sayin'. (Though there have been Christians in the past [and the not too distant past, either] who think that Christ's blood is preserved in a big vat-like structure in heaven, and that our sins are dipped into the blood in order to save us. How a moral concept can be [a] physically dipped into * a physical object goes unexplained by these folks, naturally. They also have no answer to the question: "If Christ had bled but not died, would you be saved?")*


----------



## Peairtach (Oct 12, 2013)

The "blood of Christ", expresses all that is involved in His atoning death, and all that it achieves for the one who has faith, weird notions, by some, notwithstanding.

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tirian (Oct 13, 2013)

Thank you! I think I could summarize then that when our sins are dealt with by Christ's death, they are really dealt with! So our sins aren't eternally "atoned", they are gone. Our elevation to the blessed estate is due to our sins being atoned for in judgment.


----------

